# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Suche Spot bzw. Mitreisende fr Ende Oktober

## fanatic.art

Hallo
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Spot Ende Oktober. Was knnt ihr mir da empfehlen. Gerne wrde ich mich auch jemanden anschlieen wenn noch Platz ist.
Bin 38 und komme aus Karlsruhe.
Gru Florian

----------

